# Skriptausführung vor Login ! Wohin damit



## reweiss (25. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute. 

ich habe jetzt endlich meine WLan Karte mit WPA-PSK zum Laufen bekommen. Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein Problem! Da Suse meine WPA Einstellungen nicht richtig hinbekommt habe ich mir ein Skript geschrieben das wpa_supplicant Prozesse killt dann wird wpa_Supplicant wieder ausgeführt aber aufbauend auf meine .conf! Jetzt müßte ich jedesmal nach dem Login das Skript starten bevor ich eine Verbindung mit dem Router habe. Kann ich meine wpa_supplicant.conf irgendwohin kopieren das Suse die beim Systemstart nimmt. Oder wo muß ich sonst mein Skript platzieren damit es "zwischen" dem hochfahren der Netzwerkkarte (mit nichtfunktionierender Konfigurtation) und dem Login gestartet wird. Das Problem ist das sich auf dem Rechner nicht eingelogt werden soll. Er dient nur zum Verbindungsaufbau mit dem Router. Ich könnte das Skript in die /etc/profile hauen aber dann müßte ich mich erst einloggen. Es sollte also am besten das letzte Skipt vor dem Login sein! 

Könnt ihr mir helfen 

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2006)

Schau mal in /etc nach, darin solltest Du ein Verzeichnis *rc.d* finden.
Darin solltest Du die Boot-Scripts finden. Darin wirst Du wohl ein Script anpassen muessen oder evtl. eines hinzufuegen muessen. Aber ich tendiere eher zum anpassen.


----------

